# Real Survival Stories ????



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I just type this title in the search tab and got 6,880,000 results ,that`s a lot of stories of survival something to think about before heading out the door in any weather or situation. And now that winter is coming has anybody made any preps accordingly to your area and history of events and is funny because the road most travel is usually the one that gets us in trouble, we take it for granted, nothing ever happens here, right , how wrong we can be.
ps.check your spared tire and stay focus and stay home more often, hot cocoa and fry donuts sounds good to me right now.:2thumb:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

This area is subject to blizzards and hurricanes. I routinely prepare for both.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

_Real Survival Stories ????_

I've been married 40 plus years...to the same woman.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> Real Survival Stories ???? I've been married 40 plus years...to the same woman.


You deserve a plaque or a trophy or something! That's a good run my friend. I'm in 10 so far and a couple of times we barely made it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> _Real Survival Stories ????_
> 
> I've been married 40 plus years...to the same woman.


Who is the survivor? You or her?


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Another survival story,good ending.*

Every time I come across one of this incidents I become a better survivalist or prepared person, it keeps reminding me of the old carpenters quote "measure twice, cut once", we all know that the better prepared you are the better are your chances of surviving a bad situation or at least keeping the adds in your favor.
Two New Hampshire men rescued after clinging to boat for 14 hours
http://news.yahoo.com/two-new-hampshire-men-after-clinging-to-boat-for-14-hours-165558798.html


----------

